# Tohatsu 9.8 PS



## steffen1 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Möchte mir einen Tohatsu 9.8 PS zulegen da ich in all den Beiträgen verschiedener Foren nichts negatives finden konnte. Vielleicht fährt ihn hier jemand und kann mir noch ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen? Soll an ein 4m Schlauchboot.
mfG Steffen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo Steffen;

Ich habe die 25 PS 4-takt von tohatsu und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Habe sie bei der Firma Stockmann gekauft und eben gesehen, dass sie den 9,8 PS für 1899,00 € anbieten.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## steffen1 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo Jürgen,
vielen Dank,habe ich auch schon gesehen,ist aber zur Zeit vergriffen. ab Ende Juli wieder,werde ich wohl zuschlagen.
vG Steffen


----------



## ulf (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo

Ich wollte nur mal kurz fragen, warum Du nicht gleich den 15 PS Motor nimmst.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## steffen1 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo Ulf, hatte einen Bandscheibenvorfall und es kommt auf jedes Kilo an. Muss ich Kompromisse machen.
viele Grüße


----------



## ulf (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo Stefen

Ja, verstehe, aber die knapp 40 kg vom 9,8 PS Motor wollen aber auch erst mal gewuchtet werden. Noch leichter wären dann ältere Zweitakter, aber die haben auch etwas mehr Durst.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stefan660 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Ich hatte den 9,8PS auch an einem 3,40m Zodiac. Lief super, keine Probleme. Habe nun einen 15er Mercury, der ist fast baugleich mit dem Tohatsu, damit bin ich auch zufrieden. Ich habe den mercury nur genommen weil der die Schaltung in der Pinne integriert hat, sonst hätte ich auch gleich wieder einen Tohatsu genommen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## huawei71 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ulf, hatte einen Bandscheibenvorfall und es kommt auf jedes Kilo an. Muss ich Kompromisse machen.
> viele Grüße




Demontierst du den Motor nach jeder Fahrt,oder wird er verbolzt?
Wenn er verbolzt wird wäre das Gewicht ja eigentlich egal,oder?


----------



## steffen1 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Ja,Motor wird demontiert und im Auto transportiert, Schlauchboot im Hänger.


----------



## huawei71 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

ok,das ist natürlich aufwendig...


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

moinsen ....

ich hatte auch ein Tohatsu MFS15c EPS und hab ihn ein Jahr gefahren und kann in Sachen laufen nicht viel schlechtes sagen ....außer das er wenn es kalt war (auch im Sommer früh morgens) immer schlecht an gesprungen ist und er immer eine Minute Zureden brauchte.....
und mir kam es auch so vor als wenn er immer bissel mehr Sprit gebraucht hat  im Vergleich zu Suzuki ....

ich würde dir raten dich auch mal nach einem Suzuki oder Honda um zu sehen der ist nicht viel teurer 200 oder 300€ 

oder achte darauf das du den choke manuell ziehen kannst bei starten denn gehts besser beim Vergaser #h


----------



## allegoric (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

ich habe einen 5er Tohatsu BJ 2009, ich hatte bisher nie Probleme mit Starten oder sonstige größere Kosten. Einfacher und guter Motor, würde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## Chef XXX (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Steffen,

mein Beaknnter fährt den Tohatsu 9,8Ps EPL.Das heisst Elektostart,Pinne und Langschaft.Motor läuft schön ruhig(2-Zylinder) und leise.Er hat ihn auch erst seit 3 Wochen.
Er hat gerade frisches Getriebeöl bekomen (muss nach 10 Stunden gewechselt werden).Das einzige Problem was er hatte,war das für seine Bedürfnisse das Batteriekabel zu kurz war.Sonst alles top
Der Honda ist ausgeschieden,weil er mit gleicher Ausstattung 10 Kilo mehr gewogen hat.

Gruß Eric


----------



## WalKo (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Wie kommt ihr drauf das der Honda 10kg mehr wiegt?

Tohatsu ist ab 37kg der Honda ab 42kg angegeben.
Mein 20ps Honda wiegt laut Testbericht nachgewogen 54kg.

Gruss
Waldemar


----------



## BitterLemon (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hi,

habe den Tohatsu  MFS 9,8 A3S seit 3 Monaten an einem 3,8 m Schlauchboot.
Bin sehr zufrieden, komme auch mit drei Leuten in Gleitfahrt und der Motor ist wirklich leise und sparsam.

Bei Gründl z.Z. im Katalog für 1799,- und daher bei Bauhaus nautic mit Tiefpreisgarantie noch einmal 12% günstiger und mit 5 Jahren Garantie-habe meinen auch daher.
War überhaupt keine große Diskussion, nur den Gründl Katalog vorzeigen und ich konnte den Motor sofort mitnehmen. 

Von meiner Seite ist der Motor daher eine Empfehlung-wurde auch in der boote als sehr guter Allrounder ohne große Schwächen bewertet!

Grüße
André


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Ich habe auch den 9,8er Tohatsu und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es gibt kaum leichtere Viertakter in der PS-Klasse und P/L ist top. Ein 15 PS Motor ist meist erheblich schwerer.


----------



## Stefan660 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

9,8Ps je nach Ausführung 37/38kg
15PS ab 50kg bei Mercury/Tohatsu


----------



## Hawergetzi (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> 9,8Ps je nach Ausführung 37/38kg
> 15PS ab 50kg bei Mercury/Tohatsu


  15 PS Yamaha 2-Takt je nach Ausführung 36/38kg :m
Rückenschonender und mehr Power. Etwas mehr Verbrauch :g
Hat mich 650€ gekostet und läuft 1A.


----------



## steffen1 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tohatsu 9.8 PS*

Hallo an Alle!
habe jetzt einen bestellt, vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! Kommt an ein 3.80m Schlauchboot.
vG


----------

